# Moving to Canada,info needed please



## Frank Ferrero (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi there folks.

Well this is the situation,i have decided to move back to Canada because here in Spain everything has gone wrong for me in the past two years.

My mother passed away from colon cancer,had to close our family bussiness and i lost my apartment and money that my mom left me.

So pretty much screwed and living back with my father(not good hehe),since i have double nationality spanish/canadian and there is no way to find a job here in Spain i thought it would be good to go back to Canada for a change of scenery.

One of problems is that i cant get my canadian passport renewed from Spain,well i could renew it but since i only have my ss number and an old citizenship from 1979 i need to provide a lot of "witnesses" to sign some forms for me which i need to do with a lawyer and notary (paying a hefty fee along the way) and that along with the high cost of renewing the passport itself compared to the spanish one that cost only 35 euros is why i was thinking the following.

Could i enter Canada just with my spanish passport,canadian ss card and canadian citizenship card and once there just do all the legal proceedings to stay in Canada as a Canadian?

Tried getting some info from the Canadian embassy in Madrid but they couldnt answer my question.

Still havent decided where to go exactly in Canada,lived in Winnipeg,Vancouver and Toronto but i think i need to start fresh in someplace new.

Always worked on the family bussiness's and i just have my high school diploma so i know i wont be able to get anything apart from a low end job.

To be honest im not looking for much,as long as im able to pay rent and eat i dont need much more.

Trying to sell some personal items here in Spain and get back some money that some people owe me and hopefully ill have enough to buy a plane ticket and have some leftover for renting a place and eat while i find a job.

Well anyway,thanks in advance for all the responses


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry to learn of your misfortune. I think you need to bite the bullet and get a new/renewed Canadian passport. I assume by SS card you mean a Social Insurance Number (SIN). If you've been gone for quite some time there's a good chance your card needs to be re-activated.
Good Luck.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxBillyM (Jun 21, 2012)

Frank Ferrero said:


> Hi there folks.
> 
> Well this is the situation,i have decided to move back to Canada because here in Spain everything has gone wrong for me in the past two years.
> 
> ...



Hi Frank,

Sorry to hear about how things have been going for you in Spain. Your thread caught my eye as you are in a similar position to me so I thought I would drop you a line.

I am in England and I also have dual nationality (British & Canadian). I have spent most of my life in the UK and I went thru the task of renewing my Canadian passport. I also have the problem of only having a diploma and I don’t have a trade which means I would be restricted to work opportunuties. Here in the UK but maybe not as bad as Spain the economy is suffering and we have heavy cutbacks all over from the Government and to be honest the whole European thing is doing my head in which is why I am looking at Canada. Many of my friends say that because I have the Canadian passport I should go for it and at 47 yrs of age its now or never for me.

I also still don’t know exactly where in Canada I will try. I am trying to research places to see where there is plenty of work and the cost of living is not too high. I am hoping to find a city or area etc where the work situation is healthy meaning I can apply for as many jobs as possible and hopefully get a start.

I have been to Ontario many times and also BC a couple of times but that’s about it.

It would be great to communicate with someone like yourself who is going looking to do the same as me. Give me a shout if you would like to exchange ideas and thoughts etc.

All the best

Billy 
England.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

BillyM said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> Sorry to hear about how things have been going for you in Spain. Your thread caught my eye as you are in a similar position to me so I thought I would drop you a line.
> 
> ...


Billy, would you be bringing family with you?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxBillyM (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi Frank,

I have a fiancée and if things worked out for me in Canada then she would follow me at some point. We have both been to Canada and we have discussed the situation many times and we have agreed that it would be easier if I just went over. That way all I have to do worry about is myself.

Are you looking to take family etc?

Billy


----------

